# Canon EOS M6 MkII front dial problem



## Kuja (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello everybody,

My Canon EOS M6 MkII has developed a problem with the front control dial around the shutter button.
Sometimes, when I just touch it or tap it without actually turning it, it starts randomly changing whatever parameter is assigned to it.
Since I must touch the dial when I press the shutter button, this behaviour sometimes results in wrong exposures, which can be very annoying!

Here's the video of the problem: https://youtu.be/cdeqLC7JAYo

In this video I chose to demonstrate the problem by showing uncontrolled fast scrolling bursts through camera menus, that are trigered just by touching or light tapping the control dial. This way it might be easier for you to see what is the problem about, than trying to catch a glimpse of the abrupt undesired changes in exposure, f-stops or ISO settings that can also occur just by touching the dial.
Sometimes, when I "work" the dial by turning it longer and a bit more vigourously, the problem can be diminished but it never disappears completely.
The problem is not equally present on all "click" positions of the dial, some positions are not affected, some mildly, and some are really bad.
Also, the problem can disappear for days and then return. This makes it harder to demonstrate it if I decide to take the camera to the repair shop.

Did any of you experience something similar with your M camera?
If yes, were you able to solve the problem?


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 24, 2021)

I see something similar, but not as severely: in Av mode it will open up the aperture a few stops, if I keep spinning the dial the aperture goes f/1.4 -> f/16 -> f/8 -> f/16 -> f/8 - f/16. In regular use it will go from f/2 to f/1.4 occasionally. I thought that was a software bug, but after reading your post, it seems to happen when I press the shutter button halfway. Not always, just occasionally.


----------



## Kuja (Jun 24, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> it seems to happen when I press the shutter button halfway. Not always, just occasionally.


It started the same way in my case. 
At first, when working on movie set, I had couple of photos that were overexposed and I wondered what happened since I was using manual mode under controlled lighting.
Then the problem started to get gradually worse, up to the point that on bad days I had to fight with the control dial since it was constantly throwing my exposures off.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 26, 2021)

Kuja said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My Canon EOS M6 MkII has developed a problem with the front control dial around the shutter button.
> Sometimes, when I just touch it or tap it without actually turning it, it starts randomly changing whatever parameter is assigned to it.
> ...


It seems like a visit to the repair center would be the best option since the issue is well-documented, reproducible, and appears to be linked to hardware.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 30, 2021)

As expected, Kameraexpress.nl was extremely unhelpful and blamed it on 'software'. I had another go at using a bit of compressed air to blow underneath the dial and I haven't noticed the issue in the past 3 days.
I'm hoping the issue doesn't come back, if it does I'm going to try CPS repair.


----------



## Linteria (Jan 17, 2022)

Kuja said:


> It started the same way in my case.
> At first, when working on movie set, I had couple of photos that were overexposed and I wondered what happened since I was using manual mode under controlled lighting.
> Then the problem started to get gradually worse, up to the point that on bad days I had to fight with the control dial since it was constantly throwing my exposures off.


I knew there were more... smh.

My M6ii, which I bought in September 2020, was perfect until it developed this exact same problem midway through 2021. By October, after my warranty period had expired, I had to disable the shutter dial completely via the menu and change the way i used the camera entirely. I shoot in Tv mode often, so this was ruining my exposures and shooting experience.

At first it wasn't as bad, only moving a few stops down, but it got gradually worse in very little time. Looking through my shots was unbearable, because the shutter dial became so erratic and sensitive that it would skip several photos with an accidental feather touch, or without me touching it at all. This still happens with the dial disabled because that only affects shooting modes. To ameliorate this, I changed the skip number to 1 frame. I used to have it set to skip 5 shots at a time and that was a nightmare whenever it spazzed. It's still annoying now, but not nearly as much.

While i work around it and only use the other two dials, the biggest draw for me of this camera was having three. Now that feature is gone, plus i can't go through the playback in peace. I still love my M6ii, but this is unacceptable. Canon should fix every one for free whether covered or not. It's a known design flaw at this point. Maybe that's another reason for its lack of promo in their marketing. I have a feeling they know about this. Might even need a recall.


----------



## richadam (Jun 1, 2022)

Kuja said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My Canon EOS M6 MkII has developed a problem with the front control dial around the shutter button. gb whatsapp
> Sometimes, when I just touch it or tap it without actually turning it, it starts randomly changing whatever parameter is assigned to it.
> Since I must touch the dial when I press the shutter button, this behaviour sometimes results in wrong exposures, which can be very annoying!


I had something similar with the front dial of the M6 II.. I had to spray some contact cleaner in it and then it was fine.

it's the only camera I had to do that on.


----------



## Linteria (Oct 19, 2022)

richadam said:


> I had something similar with the front dial of the M6 II.. I had to spray some contact cleaner in it and then it was fine.
> 
> it's the only camera I had to do that on.


Contact cleaner has not worked for me at all. Maybe i'm not using it right, idk, but i've tried everything. Considering just sending it to Canon for hundreds of dollars for the comfort of knowing it'll actually be fixed.


----------

